# Controlli Mixer errati...

## maurs

Ho un problema con ALSA, precisamente con il controllo dei Mixer.

La mia configurazione

- Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08) 

- Asus A7N8NX-X (con scheda audio on-board disattivata).

- Casse SoundWorks 5.1 (collegate tramite SPDIF, uscita digitale)

Ora, tutto ha funzionato correttamente fino a pochi giorni fa, finché un giorno l'audio ha smesso di funzionare (stavo utilizzando skype).

Riavviato il tutto, ad un certo punto l'audio funziona, ma il mixer non funziona o meglio:

Se prima con il controllo Master "controllavo" contemporaneamente sia il volume dell'uscita digitale (le mie casse) sia quelle delle cuffie (l'uscita analogica), ora controllo solo quest'ultima. Idem per la PCM. La cosa "atipica" è che il controllo dell'uscita digitale coincide con il volume di registrazione del wave (Input/Wave)! Ovvero alzando e abbasando si alza e si abbassa il volume delle casse.

Premesso che ho provato a utilizzare diversi mixer (kmix, alsamixer,alsamixergui...), che ho provato a impostare i valori di /etc/conf.d/alsasound a "NO" per quanto riguarda il restore e il salvataggio dei volumi del mixer, premesso che ho già provato (come detto su qualche forum) a cancellare il file /etc/asound.state e a riconfigurare il modulo della mia scheda con alsaconf...  Cosa posso fare? :)

ecco il file  /etc/modules.d/alsa

```
alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.9a ---

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

alias sound-slot-0 snd-emu10k1

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---
```

Suggerimenti?  :roll:

----------

## CarloJekko

prova ad usare come output arts... ha una latenza maggiore (anche se impercettibile alle volte)  , ma fà quello che vuoi tu!

byez

----------

## sfragis

Hai provato ad eseguire un livecd per vedere se è un problema hw (spero x te di no)?

Hai provato a ricompilare i moduli alsa (o il kernel stesso, se usi quelli inclusi nel kernel)?

Hai provato a reinstallare alsa-utils?

In ogni caso il livecd potrebbe essere un modo x capire le differenze tra un sistema che va ed uno che non va (a patto che col livecd funzioni tutto, s'intende).  :Wink: 

----------

## maurs

 *sfragis wrote:*   

> Hai provato ad eseguire un livecd per vedere se è un problema hw (spero x te di no)

 

Forse dal mio messaggio non si è capito, ma ha funzionato tutto alla grande fino a pochi giorni fa. Il problema non è hardware in quanto... (continua)

 *sfragis wrote:*   

> Hai provato a ricompilare i moduli alsa (o il kernel stesso, se usi quelli inclusi nel kernel)?

 

... è un problema che mi affligge da diverse "generazioni" di kernel! (dal "lontano" 2.6.5). 

Il tutto era magicamente tornato a funzionare come si deve una volta reinstallato gentoo (passaggio a reiser4).  :Sad: 

Credo che sia un problema di interfacciamento mixer/alsa.  :Sad: 

...

 *Quote:*   

> Hai provato a reinstallare alsa-utils?

 

Si, ho provato a cancellare tutti i file di configurazione, a rimuovere tutti i mixer e le alsa-*. 

Stesso problema.

Non sono riuscito a capire quale sia il criterio della creazione dei controlli da "passare al mixer". 

Come, perché e soprattutto su quali criteri si creano i "link" ai controlli hardware dei volumi?

Grazie per l'aiuto  :Smile: 

----------

## maurs

Ovvero, ho trovato i controlli dell'uscita digitale... il problema è che stanno in tutt'altro posto.

come posso fare per così dire rinominarli?

Più precisamente, c'è un modo per personalizzare i comandi dei mixer?

Per esempio assegnare a Wave ---> Master e così via.

Aiutatemi vi prego.

P.S. Lo so che sarebbe un working around... ma sempre meglio di niente.  :Wink: 

----------

## sfragis

Io non mi lancerei in un hack del genere, il mixer nn mi sembra molto personalizzabile (ti riferisci a /etc/asound.state?). 

Tu hai detto che una volta almeno funzionava, giusto? Allora deve tornare a funzionare.

Non ho la tua scheda, quindi x quanto riguarda l'uscita digitale non posso esserti molto di aiuto. Pero` al posto tuo mi accerterei immediatamente che il kernel sia stato compilato correttamente e che lo script di configurazione sia eseguito al boot (/etc/init.d/alsaqualcosa). Verificato questo, cercherei su qualche bugtracker se sono stati gia` segnalati dei problemi riguardo alla tua scheda. Conosco persone che hanno SBLive! (rev 4 pero`) e non hanno assolutamente problemi. Di piu` non so, se ha funzionato deve tornare a funzionare (la colpa e` quasi sempre nostra   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------

## maurs

Il problema è che ho girato tutti i forum possibili e immaginabili, specie quelli dell'alsa, ma niente di che.

Oltretutto sembra che la mia scheda (rev  :Cool:  ce l'abbia solo io  :Sad: 

Oltre a provare a ricompilare il kernel, a "giocare" con l'alsa.conf, ho anche provato a installare i driver alsa "fuori dal kernel" (gli alsa-driver del portage).

L'hack sembra essere l'ultima possibilità che mi rimane. 

Btw, sembra che il tutto funzionava perché non era abilitato l'alsa, ovvero kde era configurato per usare l'Oss (emulato da Alsa). E' una mia supposizione... o una mezza certezza  :Wink: . 

Mi sembrava troppo bello che il mixer su alsa funzionasse (dopo 2 anni che non lo faceva)  :Sad: 

----------

